

Type Profiling and Code Coverage Profiling for JavaScript - mrspeaker
https://www.webkit.org/blog/3846/

======
bcherny
pretty cool! as a mostly chrome user, i'd love to see this land in chrome
devtools.

~~~
paulirish
We're excited by the code coverage profiler. Would probably help a lot with
promises and async stuff. Not yet sure about the type annotations... give it a
whirl in Safari and holler my way if its being awesome.

~~~
hatsix
If only Safari were multi-platform :-(

~~~
om2
It supports both platforms, iOS and Mac OS X!

